# Need help - part for older VIW stove



## Sarge1400 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all,
My uncle, who recently passed away, has in his house a wood stove that says VIW on the door. It has a glass panel in the front, and a door on the right side. I can't find any info about either the wood stove OR the company; the glass panel in the front is cracked and I would like to replace it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 12, 2016)

Found an ad reference to VIW Industries wood/coal stove made in Beach Lake, Pennsylvania circa 1980.  
https://books.google.ca/books?id=_V...8Q6AEIHTAA#v=onepage&q=VIW wood stove&f=false


----------



## Sarge1400 (Jan 12, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Found an ad reference to VIW Industries wood/coal stove made in Beach Lake, Pennsylvania circa 1980.
> https://books.google.ca/books?id=_VEEAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA61&lpg=PA61&dq=VIW+wood+stove&source=bl&ots=I39oU9Y03N&sig=EAdW2Lfut-ehU012ycSxUXzjmzI&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjYvPGg8aXKAhVG1BoKHSkvBO8Q6AEIHTAA#v=onepage&q=VIW wood stove&f=false



Yeah I saw that too. The stove is exactly like the one in the lower left corner of the ad. Can't find any current info on the company, however.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 12, 2016)

Likely long gone  I know you can get replacement glass for the wood stoves but since it is a coal burner (and that might be an option), I'll let the wood guys give you some advice on type of glass...


----------



## begreen (Jan 13, 2016)

You'll want to replace the glass with a ceramic glass like Neoceram or Robax. Ask at a good local glass shop to see if they have it. If not the glass can be ordered online. www.onedayglass.com is one supplier.


----------



## Sarge1400 (Jan 14, 2016)

begreen said:


> You'll want to replace the glass with a ceramic glass like Neoceram or Robax. Ask at a good local glass shop to see if they have it. If not the glass can be ordered online. www.onedayglass.com is one supplier.



I ordered a replacement from One Day Glass. Thanks!


----------

